# Help ID Serial Gxxxxx? 1946?



## hektor08 (Oct 28, 2020)

Hello all! this is my first time posting here.
I have been reading a lot on serial numbers of Schwinn bikes recently, and I hope you guys could help me with this:







The frame appears to be a Schwinn straightbar frame, but with a serial number of G13622. I have read that 1946 bikes have serial numbers starting with the letters H, I, J, A, B, C, then followed by 5 digits.

Is it possible to have a serial that starts with the letter G? Or is this not a legit Schwinn frame?

Hope you could help me with this confusion. Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 28, 2020)

I don't know a lot about Schwinns but it's not prewar from my understanding with the forward facing rear forks. Lol. Terminology correct. It almost looks identical to a 50s Columbia frame I bought thinking it was a Schwinn. Lol. I am sure the experts will chime in .... eventually. They're slow lately but it must be tiring to always get asked such things daily.


----------



## phantom (Oct 28, 2020)

Serial number looks like a 50 or 52 to me.....The system you describe with a letter then a number IE: B8  is commonly known as the 58 through 64


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 28, 2020)

hektor08 said:


> Hello all! this is my first time posting here.
> I have been reading a lot on serial numbers of Schwinn bikes recently, and I hope you guys could help me with this:
> View attachment 1292487
> View attachment 1292488
> ...





I've seen numerous bottom bracket serials that seem to be missing a 0 digit after the letter. Pretty common issue and there could be a multitude of reasons why there were only 5 numbers stamped and not 6. One could be they used an older machine for some reason or the stamping head used would only accommodate a total of 6 numbers or letters. Human error is always a consideration too. I'd have to say your Schwinn had the BB shell stamped on 1/16/1950 and like I said, this seems to be a common mishap.

Here's another one missing a digit that Shawn posted on one of his bikes. Page 11-post #215 in the serial number thread.





Here's one I have. It's an early 1966 serial where a letter is missing.


----------



## hektor08 (Oct 28, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> I don't know a lot about Schwinns but it's not prewar from my understanding with the forward facing rear forks. Lol. Terminology correct. It almost looks identical to a 50s Columbia frame I bought thinking it was a Schwinn. Lol. I am sure the experts will chime in .... eventually. They're slow lately but it must be tiring to always get asked such things daily.



Good point with the forward facing rear forks, which likely makes it a postwar frame. Thanks for this!


----------



## hektor08 (Oct 28, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> I've seen numerous bottom bracket serials that seem to be missing a 0 digit after the letter. Pretty common issue and there could be a multitude of reasons why there were only 5 numbers stamped and not 6. One could be they used an older machine for some reason or the stamping head used would only accommodate a total of 6 numbers or letters. Human error is always a consideration too. I'd have to say your Schwinn had the BB shell stamped on 1/16/1950 and like I said, this seems to be a common mishap.
> 
> Here's another one missing a digit that Shawn posted on one of his bikes. Page 11-post #215 in the serial number thread.
> 
> ...



Hi, this is big help thank you! I was starting to think that my frame was not a true Schwinn until you said that these missing digits/letters is a common issue  
Thanks!


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 28, 2020)

hektor08 said:


> Hi, this is big help thank you! I was starting to think that my frame was not a true Schwinn until you said that these missing digits/letters is a common issue
> Thanks!




Schwinn is the only bike that has that type of build in kickstand, which was post war. They were also the first to have the rear fork drop out and that was also a post war feature on the balloon models. Your frame is definitely Schwinn.


----------



## hektor08 (Oct 29, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Schwinn is the only bike that has that type of build in kickstand, which was post war. They were also the first to have the rear fork drop out and that was also a post war feature on the balloon models. Your frame is definitely Schwinn.



All noted and thanks a lot for clearing my doubts with this frame. Much appreciated!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 1, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Schwinn is the only bike that has that type of build in kickstand, which was post war. They were also the first to have the rear fork drop out and that was also a post war feature on the balloon models. Your frame is definitely Schwinn.



I have seen some older Hufys with the built in kick stand ,so this does not always apply..


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 1, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> I have seen some older Hufys with the built in kick stand ,so this does not always apply..



Don't forget Columbia as it has the built in stand with a little rounded cover. I bought a 24" thinking it was Schwinn. Lol glad it wasn't kinda


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 1, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> I have seen some older Hufys with the built in kick stand ,so this does not always apply..




It sure does apply!   

*Schwinn is the only bike that has that type *of build in kickstand, which was post war. They were also the first to have the rear fork drop out and that was also a post war feature on the balloon models. Your frame is definitely Schwinn.


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 1, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> It sure does apply!
> 
> *Schwinn is the only bike that has that type *of build in kickstand, which was post war. They were also the first to have the rear fork drop out and that was also a post war feature on the balloon models. Your frame is definitely Schwinn.



I don't think Razinhell was saying that it wasn't a Schwinn but they're not the only built in kickstand bikes. I know Schwinn has that triangle /_\ shaped mount where as my columbia is built through a round tube welded into & through the frame. My nirve switchblade uses a triangle shape much like the looks of schwinn welded to the frame. I was just stating schwinn wasn't the only maker with a built in style kickstand; Postwar not the only bikes with that


----------



## bloo (Nov 1, 2020)

Ignoring the kickstand for a moment (even though it looks unmistakably Schwinn to me), a couple other dead giveways for Schwinn are the Schwinn-type chainguard mounting tabs and also the fender mounting tabs on the dropouts.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 1, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> I don't think Razinhell was saying that it wasn't a Schwinn but they're not the only built in kickstand bikes. I know Schwinn has that triangle /_\ shaped mount where as my columbia is built through a round tube welded into & through the frame. My nirve switchblade uses a triangle shape much like the looks of schwinn welded to the frame. I was just stating schwinn wasn't the only maker with a built in style kickstand; Postwar not the only bikes with that




One must read and then comprehend what was said. I did not say or indicate any ole built in kickstand.


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 1, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> One must read and then comprehend what was said. I did not say or indicate any ole built in kickstand. View attachment 1294854



Don't be a douche about it. Straight Up. You just got on to Shawn for coming off that way.


----------

